# Syntace P6 hiflex



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

Has anyone seen the Syntace P6 Hiflex in stock anywhere in the US? 

At this point in time I would settle on the regular P6 but can't seem to find one for sale in 27.2x400mm either.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Is that what it's called? The all carbon one? The all carbon post is taking forever to be released. I was going to ask this exact question.


----------



## epicbiker (Aug 26, 2004)

End of july!!!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeesh.

and then you have to wait and see if the reviews are any good. It's not light...


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

After being in contact with Syntace since November and waiting patiently, I got mine through some connections last Thursday.
I ordered Tuesday in Germany and on Thursday it was here, incredible!!!
Quite possibly the only and first Hi Flex in the US.
31.6x400








I can't really tell much about the flexing, because my bike has been a construction site for over a year, so the last time, I rode a Ritchey WCS Superlogic.
I also haven't been able to go offroad yet, but the clamping mechanism is truly awesome!








The bad news is, the shipment they've gotten in January didn't pass the quality test and has been destroyed, the new shipment, what they just got in April, is all gone, because they are behind now.
They are also re-establishing distibution in the US, so I don't know if universalcycles and others will continue to get them, but I assume most likely, I checked all my emails, I can't find the email and webaddress of the new US distributor, otherwise I would have posted it here, to help.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

QBP lists the Syntace "Full Carbon", but none are currently in stock (P/N 103979, 104051, & 104020). 

Yellowbook, you forgot to tell us the weight!


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

There should be two pictures, one from the web and one with the actual post on the scale 
Is it not showing?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

OK, I see it, but if it's not showing for others, here attached.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

It is not.......


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Yogii said:


> It is not.......


Still not!?
I attached it in my last post, I even see both. The last one should definitely show, because I uploaded it to mtbr.

EDIT: If still not...weight is 203.6g in 31.6x400.
Syntace is very consistent, I've seen others on the scale all coming in at 204g in that size.

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2011/03/04/syntace-uberabeitet-p6-sattelstutze



> Ø 34.9 mm - 211 g (480 mm)
> Ø 34.9 mm - 198 g (400 mm)
> Ø 31.6 mm - 205 g (400 mm)
> Ø 30.9 mm - 206 g (400 mm)
> Ø 27.2 mm - 212 g (400 mm)


----------



## epicbiker (Aug 26, 2004)

Contrary to expectations I got this yesterday.
30,9 x 400mm



Bye
Marcus


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Location? US? Europe?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

puzzles me why the 27.2 x 400 is heavier than the 30.9 x 400? ...but still 212g is 17g lighter than the same sized P6 

so the benefit of this post is apparently it has more flex than a carbon P6 but still just as strong - so a hardtail would be more comfortable


----------



## epicbiker (Aug 26, 2004)

Germany


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It seems the 34.9 diameter is only available in 480mm length, which is complete nonsense. Who on Earth needs a 480mm long seatpost? 99.99% of the people don't. If I buy a brand new seatpost, I'd rather not have to cut it.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I've been riding one for a month now. Quite a difference from riding the old one. It smoothens the ride a lot. Can only say it does what it was designed to do.


----------



## DanielM3 (Nov 12, 2006)

I wanted this post as well as a syntace bar...but could never find a good source for them in the US. Where are you all getting these?

Thanks for info...


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Got mine from Germany. Global consumer in a global economy!


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

collideous said:


> Got mine from Germany. Global consumer in a global economy!


Do you have a link for the site you got this from?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> It seems the 34.9 diameter is only available in 480mm length, which is complete nonsense.
> *Who on Earth needs a 480mm long seatpost?* 99.99% of the people don't. If I buy a brand new seatpost, I'd rather not have to cut it.


https://www.liteville.de/t/22_30.html
This brand is part of Syntace and their frames geometry require longer seatposts.
When their frames get bigger in size s,m,l,xl....they actually get longer, but seattube length increases very little,
also the seatpost needs to be inserted at least to the bottom of the toptube-seattube weld.
You can always cut your 34.9 to any length you want/need.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Trying to argue your point based on that picture is plain ridiculous. The top tube of that frame is way too short for someone who needs to have the saddle that high. That person should have gotten a larger size frame.

Besides, this is the first time I've heard of Liteville. 34.9 is the seatpost diameter used mainly by Scott. Who would want to pair a 900g Scale 899, RC or Premium frame with a 249g seatpost?

This is supposedly their light version of the P6 seatpost. The unnecessary extra centimeters don't make it really light though. I've seen a picture of the 34.9 x 480mm seatpost on a scale. Its actual weight is 248,5g, not 211g as claimed on their site.










If they stand by their decision, people like me, interested in replacing the not-so-light Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost that comes with the Scott Scale frames, won't consider their product as an alternative. They're losing their target buyers here.

If I needed to use a 480mm long seatpost with a Scott frame, it would mean that frame is at least one size too small for me. I haven't heard of a single person -who got the correct Scott frame size- that needed a 480mm long seatpost. If they want to offer only one length option, 400mm would make a lot more sense. From a commercial perspective, it's nonsense to aim to fill the demand of the maybe 1% of people who need a 480mm long seatpost, instead of the other 99%. Don't tell me that the other 99% can cut their seatpost to the desired length (which, by the way, would mean losing the minimum insertion markings). Most people don't want to cut the 178 € (245 USD) carbon seatpost they just purchased.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

pernfilman said:


> Do you have a link for the site you got this from?


Looks like most shops already sold what they received. Bike-Discount.de, Bike-Components.de, BikeDiscount.com as well as HiBike.com are pretty much sold out.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

One more thing. Very tall people are usually heavier than the recommended maximum weight for a weight weenie carbon seatpost anyway.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

No offense sfer1, but you seem to be making a really big deal about something that's not that big of a deal. Cutting your seat post isn't hard at all.

It would be even dumber of Syntace to _NOT_ make a seat post long enough for _THEIR_ frames..





http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=20321


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> *Trying to argue your point based on that picture is plain ridiculous.* The top tube of that frame is way too short for someone who needs to have the saddle that high. That person should have gotten a larger size frame.......


I tried to simply show you something and explain it to you, there is no need to be rude.
And btw, that frame is a size Large.

The picture is not to argue my point, I never argued about anything here in this thread.
It was simply to show you a Liteville frame.
There are also people (like me) who ride one size smaller than recommended, so if you would see my bike, you might tell me it's too small for me and my seatpost sticks out too long and my stem is too long. Anyway....

Again, Liteville frame sizes are very different from most other manufacturers Geometry and trust me, there have been hard arguments about this in other forums, even to the point where liteville themselves joined in, because they got criticized for wrong and stupid frame design.
If you are tall and ride a liteville frame, you will need a 480mm seatpost and that's what those are for.
And then again, you can cut it to any length you want.
But I don't see people riding a Scale 899 frame with a syntace seatpost, because there are definitely lighter ones out there.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The 2011 Scott Scale RC and Premium frames come with Ritchey WCS Carbon 34.9 x 400mm seatposts (actual weight: 230-240g). 

A 34.9 x 400mm Syntace P6 HiFlex would have been a lighter alternative.

Of course, there're lighter ones (MCFK, AX Lightness, Schmolke) out there, but they're quite more expensive and probably not as durable.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> The 2011 Scott Scale RC and Premium frames come with Ritchey WCS Carbon 34.9 x 400mm seatposts (actual weight: 230-240g).
> 
> A 34.9 x 400mm Syntace P6 HiFlex would have been a lighter alternative.
> 
> Of course, there're lighter ones (MCFK, AX Lightness, Schmolke) out there, but they're quite more expensive and probably not as durable.


A weird move by Scott, but maybe they have a deal with Ritchey. Putting those seatposts on a frame that light is almost a sacrilege.
Some Scale riders I know, just use a woodman with a shim.
That's then almost as light as Schmolke for a third of the $$$ and it works.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

sfer1 said:


> If I needed to use a 480mm long seatpost with a Scott frame, it would mean that frame is at least one size too small for me. I haven't heard of a single person -who got the correct Scott frame size- that needed a 480mm long seatpost. If they want to offer only one length option, 400mm would make a lot more sense. From a commercial perspective, it's nonsense to aim to fill the demand of the maybe 1% of people who need a 480mm long seatpost, instead of the other 99%. Don't tell me that the other 99% can cut their seatpost to the desired length (which, by the way, would mean losing the minimum insertion markings). Most people don't want to cut the 178 € (245 USD) carbon seatpost they just purchased.


Something I wanted to add here.
This 480mm seatpost is really only for liteville frames. No roadie will ever need that or any MTBiker. So, of course no Scale rider needs that and if then their frame is way to small.
Bigger Liteville frames though are longer overall, so top tube length will meet your needs for your size, but their seattubes increase very little on bigger frames.

But I think it's just cheaper for Syntace to roll these out in one length out of the factory.
Yes, some people are afraid of cutting their brand new high $$$ seatpost, but if you buy that size and you know from the get go, that you only need 400 or 350, I don't see it being a big deal cutting your 480 down to that length.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Any updates on when the HiFlex will be available?


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Axis II said:


> Any updates on when the HiFlex will be available?


I ordered mine out of Germany a few weeks back, It is expected to be shipped to me next week I believe.

Nothing available stateside yet., that I have seen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

31.6 x 400 in stock now:

Universal Cycles -- Syntace P6 Full Carbon Seatpost

Use "VIP10" to take another 10% off.


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

What are the weight requirements for a 31.6 x 400 Syntace P6 FULLCARBON HIFLEX. I'm 200 pounds.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

dogdaysunrise said:


> 31.6 x 400 in stock now:
> 
> Universal Cycles -- Syntace P6 Full Carbon Seatpost
> 
> Use "VIP10" to take another 10% off.


This is the standard carbon version and not the hi flex.

Any more information on availability of the hi flex Syntace post?


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

I know that's the standard one. ^^^^ But i'm interested in the FULL CARBON one.

Syntace Full Carbon P6 31.6 x 400mm Seatpost | eBay

So does any one know if there is a weight requirement of the rider? I'm 200 pounds. 
Thanks


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rudy102 said:


> So does any one know if there is a weight requirement of the rider? I'm 200 pounds.
> Thanks


Quick google search finding the Syntace site reveals:

"The Syntace P6 seatposts are for use with mountain bikes and road bikes. Syntace P6 seatposts can be used for on-road and off-road use up to a rider weight of 130kg."

Since you and google are clearly not friends, that converts to 286 pounds.


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

I found the same information, ( Syntace site) but its almost hard to believe that an aluminum seat post can have the same weight requirement as carbon! !!!


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rudy102 said:


> I found the same information, ( Syntace site) but its almost hard to believe that an aluminum seat post can have the same weight requirement as carbon! !!!


Umm, why?


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't have an answer to that ^


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rudy102 said:


> Don't have an answer to that ^


I meant why would you think that. It makes perfect sense to me that the aluminum and carbon posts would have the same weight requirements.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

27.2 X 400mm still not available on Universal Cycles. Has anyone been able to source a 27.2 elsewhere yet?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Check out these Niner posts.

Niner Quietly Introduces Seatposts, RDO Carbon Fork with 15mm Maxle Lite - Bike Rumor

Looks very similar.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey sfer1, go bother the Spaniards or the Argentinian, i´m the troll here, this is my kingdom, so stop bullshitting please or I will kick ur arse...


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Universal Cycles has this in now in 27.2 x 400mm for anyone that's waiting. I'll post more when I get mine in next week.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

Are the "full carbon" and "high flex" the same model? Syntace only shows one version on their website, so I'm assuming they are on in the same.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

ktm520 said:


> Are the "full carbon" and "high flex" the same model? Syntace only shows one version on their website, so I'm assuming they are on in the same.


That's the way I read it. There is the P6 alloy head version and the all-carbon "hyflex" version that Universal now finally has in after the season is practically over. The pic on Universal's site matches this one on the Syntace site:
http://http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2033


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I couldn't help but notice that the declared weights have been changed from:

Ø 34.9 mm – 211 g (480 mm)
Ø 34.9 mm – 198 g (400 mm)
Ø 31.6 mm – 205 g (400 mm)
Ø 30.9 mm – 206 g (400 mm)
Ø 27.2 mm – 212 g (400 mm) 

to:

Ø 34.9 mm - 232 g (480 mm)
Ø 34.9 mm - 219 g (400 mm)
Ø 31.6 mm - 214 g (400 mm)
Ø 30.9 mm - 213 g (400 mm)
Ø 27.2 mm - 226 g (400 mm)


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Now it's officially a heavy post. The only reason to buy it is if you want the flex and a solid mounting head.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ordered one last night. Weight is a non-issue for me. I've been wanting to try a "highflex" post for awhile. Anxious to see if it takes the edge off the hardtail for 4hr+ rides, just hope its not a wet noodle. 

Just tried my first set of lighter weight carbon bars (salsa pro moto flat) and wasn't impressed by the supposed "big increase in damping". Which is why I still laugh when I read some of the rave reviews of carbon this or that.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

ktm520 said:


> Just tried my first set of lighter weight carbon bars (salsa pro moto flat) and wasn't impressed by the supposed "big increase in damping". Which is why I still laugh when I read some of the rave reviews of carbon this or that.


Not all carbon is created equal.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

This I know. That crack was more about highly subjective reviews than a slam on carbon.


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

Keep us updated. I'm also interested in buy the Full Carbon seat post and Vector 9" carbon handle bar.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

DavidR1 said:


> This is the standard carbon version and not the hi flex.
> 
> Any more information on availability of the hi flex Syntace post?


NOT TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First off, I ordered one from UC the day I posted this and it says Hi-Flex and according to Syntace they are all Hi-Flex, the first Models just didn't have it printed on them.

Further I had ordered one months ago directly from Germany and it said Hi-Flex, plus following a Thread on a german forum they are all Hi-Flex, even the ones that don't have it on them and Syntace confirmed it.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

dogdaysunrise said:


> NOT TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First off, I ordered one from UC the day I posted this and it says Hi-Flex and according to Syntace they are all Hi-Flex, the first Models just didn't have it printed on them.
> 
> Further I had ordered one months ago directly from Germany and it said Hi-Flex, plus following a Thread on a german forum they are all Hi-Flex, even the ones that don't have it on them and Syntace confirmed it.


This is great news and thanks for the information/clarification.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Good! UC should probably change the Pic on their website too. It is indeed confusing.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

This post (hi-flex) completely changed the ride of my bike. I love it! I've always been ok with even aluminum (thomson masterpiece) seatposts in 27.2mm. But, my current ride has a 31.6mm size and the Thomson was punishing. These posts will fine their way onto my bikes in the future for sure!


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I got 228g for my 27.2 x 400mm. It's not light, but appears to be very well made with solid head and good finish. I'm anxious to see how it rides.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

for all of those with a Syntace carbon post,

Do you all use any lube on your post? What type of material is your frame? I'm going to start with the recommended silicone spray lube, but if it creaks, its getting grease.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I used some carbon grip paste. I have a carbon frame, but I always use carbon paste on a carbon post (regardless of frame material).


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

briscoelab said:


> I used some carbon grip paste. I have a carbon frame, but I always use carbon paste on a carbon post (regardless of frame material).


This.


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Syntace / Storck*

Storck makes some of the best carbon seat posts ( comfort wise) and syntace handlebars, stems ect. 
I noticed on a Storck website ( storck-korea.com website) that they have seatpost , handle bars, stem ect. with the "Syntace" lettering and the "Storck" symbol and blue color.

Does any no if these two company's are merged? or just working together.

Storck

Storck SP185 Ultra Comfort And SP210 Comfort Seatposts Review - BikeRadar


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone???? ^


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Just working together. Syntace makes these for Storck in blue, usually Syntace stuff is red.
The only company that's linked to Syntace is Liteville.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've got two 1hr rides on the local trails and a 6hr race on the highflex post now. I bought the post for the comfort factor and it is a nice improvement, but nothing huge. It takes the edge off the small sharp edge impacts and isn't as bouncy/springy as my old Al post (Stylo Team 27.2).

I degreased my seat tube (Al frame) and installed the post with silicone spray per Syntace instruction. It hasn't slipped at all, but started to creak a little during the 6hr race, but it rained during the race so it may have got some water in the seat tube. I'm going to pull the post and re-lube whenever I get around to cleaning my bike this week.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

ktm520 said:


> I've got two 1hr rides on the local trails and a 6hr race on the highflex post now. I bought the post for the comfort factor and it is a nice improvement, but nothing huge. It takes the edge off the small sharp edge impacts and isn't as bouncy/springy as my old Al post (Stylo Team 27.2).
> 
> I have about 6hrs total on my post. I agree that its not much of an improvement over my old post (KCNC Al) but I do apreciate the much larger rail support and ease of adjustment. I used Mamut liquid climber's chaulk to install after degreasing and it hasn't budged at all. No sounds at all either from this post. At the end of the day, I'm not sure that I would buy it again given that it hasn't lived up to the shock absorption claims for me. The weight at 228g keeps it out of the light category as well.


----------



## ktm520 (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that I love the head design on the highflex post. Although it wasn't a huge improvement, I still think it was a worthy upgrade. My ars definitely liked it during the 6hr race. Probably not worth it for shorter rides.

Something worth mentioning, your experience is going to be highly dependent on the effective length of your seatpost (ie. amount of post exposed). My seatpost is almost 240mm long, so I'm going to get a lot more flex out of it than a shorter guy of the same weight with a short post. I guess that's one of the few advantages of being a tall rider.


----------



## stevemtu (Mar 29, 2006)

*I have the 27.2 on my china direct HT carbon 29er*

I have the bike set up with stans tubeless cyclocross tires for cross season, so this will effect my impression...but the syntace hiflex is really a low flex; maybe 3 mm movement of the back of the saddle when I jump on the saddle with my forearms. The saddle seems to move in an arc with most of the bend near the head of the post.

BUT, I can actually feel it work on dips and on grassy surfaces. Square edge hits like roots and sharp rocks still hurt if you are seated. I would probably purchase again just because it works to dampen the grass surface bumps and dips in the dirt tracks on cyclocross courses. It probably will not help you be comfortable in baby head rock fields or among 3 inch roots, after all, this is not a suspension post.

I'll probably move the syntace over to my FS and try the cannondale carbon flex post on the HT next mtb season


----------



## a.k. (Nov 6, 2011)

sfer1 said:


> I couldn't help but notice that the declared weights have been changed from:
> 
> Ø 34.9 mm - 211 g (480 mm)
> Ø 34.9 mm - 198 g (400 mm)
> ...


my 30.9x400 is 219g


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

a.k. said:


> my 30.9x400 is 219g


Mine is 220


----------



## Walliebal (Jul 16, 2011)

I changed my stock aluminum seatpost/stem/bar for a Syntace P6 Hiflex(30,9x400)/F119(90mm)/Vector (680mm). The seatpost-flex is noticeable even when you flex the saddle back and forth by hand. It's not the lightest (but reasonably light like ENVE or Ritchey Superlogic), but Syntace does not cut corners. They have very high quality standards.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Is this seat post compatible with carbon railed saddles, specifically Fizik


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

GTR2ebike said:


> Mine is 220


My dad's 31.6 x 400mm is 220g too.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

This is my 30.9 x 400mm.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

These posts still seem awful hard to come by. Anyone know where a 27.2mm and a 31.6mm x 400 might be found (USA)?


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

jfkbike2 said:


> These posts still seem awful hard to come by. Anyone know where a 27.2mm and a 31.6mm x 400 might be found (USA)?


Universal cycles is expecting mid march I will be ordering mine then.

see email below :

I just checked with my distributor and they're expecting more on 03/13/12. Please use the "Notify When In Stock"
option and we will email you when they are ready to be purchased again.

Have a great day!

Schmitty, Universal Cycles
[email protected]
(800) 936 5156
Universal Cycles - The Largest Selection of Road and Mountain Bike Parts


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I am also already signed up for their notification but did not know it was a month off so thanks for the update.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if these will be available with a set back option?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> puzzles me why the 27.2 x 400 is heavier than the 30.9 x 400? ...but still 212g is 17g lighter than the same sized P6
> 
> so the benefit of this post is apparently it has more flex than a carbon P6 but still just as strong - so a hardtail would be more comfortable


No kidding, my Carbon Giant Contact SLR 30.9 x 400mm post was 201g...and there is zero flex on that post.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Are there any affordable places to pick up a Syntace Hi-Flex? I’d like to try it, but I’m hesitant about getting a second mortgage just to cover a seat post


----------



## Rudy102 (Apr 1, 2009)

Try to find some on Amazon. i paid 180 for mine


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Hopefully not too old of a thread to reply: aebike has them for 158 shipped


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Any update between this P6, the Cannondale carboflex, and maybe a ti post?


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

raganwald said:


> Are there any affordable places to pick up a Syntace Hi-Flex? I'd like to try it, but I'm hesitant about getting a second mortgage just to cover a seat post


I just bought one on Amazon for $139.99


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

Wheelspeed said:


> Any update between this P6, the Cannondale carboflex, and maybe a ti post?


No idea about the new p6 but I have the older syntace seat post as well as a lynskey titanium post both in 27.2. I did not care for the titanium post in my titanium frame. It felt like the rear end was wandering so I went back to the carbon post. The titanium post does feel really nice in my aluminum hard tail though


----------



## rsolti13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just bought this post and use it on my Cannondale Flash....wow what a sweet post. You can definitely feel the flex. I feel it allows for a perfect amount of flex for comfort without feeling awkward when the post flexes. Bought mine from bikebling...wish I saw that Amazon deal. Beware, make sure you get the Hiflex version....if it doesn't say Hiflex I wouldn't trust it


----------



## joefi (Sep 13, 2011)

For those who have been running the P6 Hiflex seatpost for a while...

What's the condition of the post around the seat collar? I just purchased the post and love it. After one ride, my post has a little indentation on the back. It looks like the shiny clear coat was worn away after one ride? Is this normal? I'm a little hesitant continuing to ride this set up for two reasons, 1.) $200 bucks and this is how it looks after one ride, and 2.) breakage...ouch.


----------



## rsolti13 (Apr 23, 2012)

I've had mine for 2 years, NO issues. Still love it. I don't have any dents in it


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

Cheapest I could find right now is on Bikebling.com. Ordered for 194 us. I chose this over a dropper post because I've never used a dropper post and seems like more clutter and stuff to do instead of just riding. I also have a all carbon chinese saddle I bought from ebay that I found is kind of slick but makes for my but to easily slide off the saddle and get my weight behind onto the back wheel. I also don't need my saddle all the way up for ascending climbs.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Its at Competitive Cyclist for 134 now. Picked up a 27.2.

Not really a weight weenie post though...


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> Its at Competitive Cyclist for 134 now. Picked up a 27.2.
> 
> Not really a weight weenie post though...


No but they're the best post around... more comfy than even a Ti post IMO


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

joefi said:


> For those who have been running the P6 Hiflex seatpost for a while...
> 
> What's the condition of the post around the seat collar? I just purchased the post and love it. After one ride, my post has a little indentation on the back. It looks like the shiny clear coat was worn away after one ride? Is this normal? I'm a little hesitant continuing to ride this set up for two reasons, 1.) $200 bucks and this is how it looks after one ride, and 2.) breakage...ouch.
> View attachment 911959
> View attachment 911960


Same here . It's just clear coat cracking or indenting. The carbon will be fine.


----------

